# The Most Important Knick May Be Iman Shumpert



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Everyone knows the Knicks’ entire universe revolves around Carmelo Anthony. He’s undoubtedly the franchise’s biggest name since Hall of Famer Patrick Ewing, a fact the team reinforced this past summer when it agreed to a $124-million deal to keep the star scorer in orange and blue for the next five seasons.
> 
> Still, it’d be misguided to suggest that Anthony is the most important player on the Knicks’ roster this year. That distinction, believe it or not, belongs to fourth-year swingman Iman Shumpert.
> 
> ...


http://online.wsj.com/articles/the-...an-shumpert-1413421191?KEYWORDS=CHRIS+HERRING


----------

